# Cold Water fish



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

I just started setting up a 10g tank. I don't plan on having a heater and i'm looking for good schooling fish that will tolerate coldwater temperatures from 63F to 70F. Any suggestions?

Here is a list of coldwater fish that i can name. Not all are schooling fish but I just thought I would list them:

Barbs
Bloodfin Tetra
Buenos Aires Tetra
Croaking Tetra
Guppy
Hillstream Loaches
Danios
Weather Loach
White Cloud Mountain Minnow


----------



## meredymae (Jan 5, 2007)

Dany said:


> Hillstream Loaches


hillstreams will need a strong current. I use a powerhead and double the filtration.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

White clouds for the win!! They are nicely colored, very hardy, and show some schooling behaviour.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

My white clouds have easily been in 65F water with no issues. Though a 10 gallon tank is a bit small for them and they won't be as cool as they could. Since moving mine to a 29 gallon tank they really shine.

No way a weather loach could live its life in a 10 gallon.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

+1 for white clouds!


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.... Is there any other type of cold water fish that i am missing?


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Will corydoras catfish tolerate those temperatures? They should school, and I don't see any bottom dwellers in your list. I just don't know their temperature tolerances.

Natalie


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

killis or darters possibly? But wouldn't recommend an unheated 10g tank anyway, except for the sturdiest fish. The problem with an unheated 10G tank isn't that it's cold. It's that it will drastically change temps on a daily basis. Many fish live just fine at 65F. They just don't do so well when it's 65 at night and 78 during the day. If you take that into account, then you can do fine with an unheated tank.

I've often considered having a seasonal fish/planted tank just to see what happens. Raise the temps and light duration during the summer, then drop the temp and shorten the day in winter.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

63F can be a tad low, even for the most hardy tropical fish. A small $13 50 watts heater costs pennies a month to run (if you're raising the water from 63F to 71F). I see no reason to be without one unless you have no electricity.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Furballi, agreed on the heater. He seems to want a fish tank, not necessarily a tropical one.

There are a number of fish clubs that specialize in North American fish. Most NA fish are hardy, cold water fish. Some of them are actually very pretty.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

IMO guppies and white clouds would do the best and in both cases you'll probably be able to breed them without even trying to. I would vote for white clouds in this set up.


----------

